# Price increases we are seeing



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Our tower company (Where we purchase our tower sections to build radio towers) has had 2 price increases this year
-------------------------------------------
One of our radio suppliers just sent this out - it is their second price increase this year

"Deleted" Technologies has been committed to producing the highest quality products and services to our customers for over 28 years. During this past year Deleted has experienced and absorbed ever increasing costs and lead times for electronic components along with rising freight and operational charges.To continue our commitment, we will be increasing the prices on all products by 5%, *effective November 15, 2021.

-----------------------------------------------*
Horner just sent us this
The semiconductor chip shortage started after an unprecedented surge in demand for personal computing devices, as people began to work and do schooling at home during the pandemic. Although the US government is trying to invest in the market to balance out the supply chain, their efforts aren't expected to make big changes to the supply until 2022 or later, so little can be done to address today's shortages.
In our last price update we were unable to give you an advanced notice and that is not traditionally how we operate at Horner. This time we want you to be prepared for the i*ncrease of 15%* effective November 1st, 2021 with the following notes listed below.

There will be a $30 per unit surcharge for the following Horner models: X2, X4, X5, X7, XLE, XLEe, XLT, and XLTe.
---------------------
Antennas and lmr 400 cable have both inreased this year


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks Maine-Marine, it does seem like most everyone's going to have to tighten their belts for the foreseeable future.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm glad the wife and I live in a rural area, and are not dependent on too many things.
Times are going to get tough. Even tougher if we can not rid ourselves of the socialists & communists that are running our country at the moment.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Not as interesting as tech gear but sardines in my area have almost doubled in price in the last 6 months. I can do without a lot but I really want to have a adequate stash of them for the ends of dfys.

Only ray of light I've seen recently was 22lr down at my local defensive tool store is. Just scored 1000 rounds for 8 cents CAD a round, that about 5.5cents USD. I would have cleared the store out but gotta keep some powder dry for the great unknown. Haven't seen it that cheap since pre covid.

Godspeed


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My cost of copper wire has gone up by a factor of 7 in the past 2 years.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> My cost of copper wire has gone up by a factor of 7 in the past 2 years.


Yep have a few copper stocks in my account that were dogs for years. Nice little pop out of them in the last 8 mos. Ain't getting rich but will be able to put a few steaks in the freezer.

Godspeed


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I run a welding supply store in southern Utah and I can guarantee you that prices on everything are going up rapidly. Carbon Dioxide, Nitrous Oxide, Acetylene, Argon, Miller and Lincoln welding machines, copper weld cable, etc. It's all going up quick.


----------

